# Penholoway Swamp WMA??



## Trey Creamer (Feb 7, 2017)

Just seeing if anybody's going out to Penholoway Swamp WMA on March 3rd through the 5th. Just moved back to Georgia from Florida and still have my hog dogs need  to have a place to go. Just seeing if anybody might want to join up for that weekend. It'll just be me and my 12 year old son staying at a campground that's in the area. Just looking to hook up with some new people that enjoy doing what we do


----------



## catchdogs (Feb 8, 2017)

What kind dogs are those


----------



## Trey Creamer (Feb 8, 2017)

Catahoula Curs and I have one Walker hound that will get them out of the swamp to catch.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Feb 12, 2017)

Are you allowed to use dogs in Penholoway Swamp?


----------



## Trey Creamer (Feb 12, 2017)

*Hog doggin*

Yes on those dates and some selected others not all year though.


----------

